# How often should a russian tortoise go outside?



## princessbubblegum (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm a new owner to my russian tortoise, Tootsie Roll, and I have a question. Is it okay to take her outside for about an hour a day, to run around in the grass and sun and nibble on some edible weeds? And after that would it be fine to let her walk around on my carpet for about a half hour, or should I let her rest after going outside?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 3, 2012)

So you did decide to go with the name Tootsie roll!  Sweet! Just be sure the outside area has not been treated with fertilizers or other chemicals. That no dog on an Ivermectin product has been using the area for a toilet. Sorta look for things like litter (rubber bands, cigarette butts, small plastic pieces, white pebbles) she might eat... this is much more important with sulcata as they seem to be like babies and put everything in their mouths. Also look around and be sure the plants in the area are "safe" plants. So yes, if temps are warm enough, you may certainly take her outside. It's really a great benefit to her that you do.

For inside, I am personally one of those who is not a fan of letting the tortoise run loose. We use chemicals to clean our floors, floors are usually too cold, we drop all kinds of potentially deadly tiny objects on to the floor, even down to our hair falls unseen to the floor. We may forget the tortoises are there and step on them or kick them. Are there places she could squeeze behind that you might not get her back out of easily? You sorta need to look at your own home and think about these things and then do what you think is right. Also tortoise proof it, if you do decide to let her roam around on the floor.


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of letting them loose in the house either.

However, letting them loose in the garden as much as possible whenever the weather is warm enough is a good idea! There's nothing like natural sunlight and proper growing plants (dogs, pesticides and herbicides permitting) to make your tort healthy and happy


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2012)

I would not let them run loose inside.. and outside she needs a secure outdoor, escape proof enclosure. And outside as much as possible. Mine lives outside. 24/7.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 3, 2012)

You should take your Russian tortoise out on what I call "tortoise days": at least 68*F and up to about 85*F in the shade, sunny, not raining, and not windy outside. The more tortoise days you take advantage of, the better.


----------



## princessbubblegum (Mar 3, 2012)

I took her out today! I live in San Diego so the weather is usually pretty good, especially in spring and summer. Today it's in the high 70s! The grass I took her in yesterday isn't sprayed with any chemicals(that's why there are so many weeds.) And I watch her the whole time she's outside. She's pretty good about identifying the weeds, the only ones she's actually eaten or tried were on the list of edible weeds.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## ada caro (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 3, 2012)

In my opinion, Kate, tortoises...all tortoises, not just Russians...belong outside. Their main home should be a safe outdoor habitat, with their secondary home being a roomy and safe indoor habitat. A tortoise needs a territory that it can call its own. Not the whole house, but their own habitat.

Its fairly easy to set up a safe outdoor habitat. You can use a dog kennel, or cinder blocks. Or you can even build something. But your tortoise really needs to live outside.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 3, 2012)

A dog kennel makes a good home, but it is also move able and portable.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 3, 2012)

look at her out in all that beautiful green stuff!!


----------

